# Meinungen zu gebrauchten RM



## Niethi (13. September 2006)

Hallo RM Freunde,

Vor kurzem habe ich mein erstes MTB Race absolviert und dabei auf der Strecke die Bekanntschaft des einen oder anderen RM Bikes gemacht. 

Habe mich nun im WWW ein wenig umgeschaut und find die Bikes einfach nur zum  

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen mir auch eins zu besorgen. Hatte dabei an ein element 50 oder höher gedacht.

Da mein Budge jedoch nicht für ein neues reicht dachte ich, dass ich mal beim E schaue und bin auch gleich auf ein paar gestoßen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260030110291&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=016
(2004er Modell?)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120029977866&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=002

Da ich leider kein Experte im Bikesektor bin wollte ich einmal eure Meinungen hierzu hören.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten

Niethi


----------



## Catsoft (13. September 2006)

Beim Ersten handelt es sich definitiv nicht um ein 06er sondern ein 03er. Zustand und Zusammenstellung sieht gut aus, allerdings versucht der Verkäufer dich hinters Licht zu führen- > eher Finger weg! Durch die Abholung natürlich eine sichere Sache, bei Betrug kannst du eh den Kauf Rückgängig machen. 

An 2. ist viel herumgebaut worden, von der Originalausstattung ist wenig übrig. Das muß nicht schlecht sein, kommt auf den Preis an. 

Ansonsten haben beide Räder unterschiedliche Rahmenhöhen, welche brauchst du? Für 2000,-- bekommst du derzeit ein neues 50 S.E.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## patrick_1984 (13. September 2006)

hi

ich würd auch mal sagen das beim ertsen kein originalsattel bzw. mtb-sattel drauf ist.


gruß patrick


----------



## Niethi (13. September 2006)

Danke für die Infos  

naja, sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir ja schon fast gedacht  

Aber wenn ein neues 50er für "nur" 2000 zu bekommen ist könnte dass noch was werden  

Werde mal ne Tour zum Kimmerle um die Ecke machen...


----------



## Catsoft (14. September 2006)

Und dann im Versand kaufen? Pfui!


----------

